# Need Info On Old .38 Special Revolver



## joshshirey23

I accidently found this site while i was trying to find information on an old handgun i have. Maybe someone here can help me. So far I know it is a belgian made piece. It is a 6 shot .38 special revolver. On the front of the chamber it has the crowned oval with the letters E, L, G with a small star under them. I found out that that is a Belgian proof mark since 1893 definitive black powder proof for breech loading guns, small bore guns, ad handguns. The front end of the chamber also has a Z with a star above it and an L with a crown above it. I have not found any information on these two markings. On the right side of the gun frame right next to the barrel there i another Z with a star above it, on the barrel itself another Z and star, and right past that Is a crowned R. I found that the crowned R is a belgian proof since 1852 for rifled arms defense for smokless proof parabellum pistols. There is no serial number what so ever on this firearm. On the top of the frame right above the chamber it says "Cowboy Ranger", the bottom of the barrel is stamped Belgium. I can't make out all the markings on the left side of the barrel, but i can read 38 S&W special above that is _____Colts. The blank is a word that can't be read. And behind all that is capital letters CTGS with a small arrow pointing to the word Colts. Under the hand grips on the frame's left side is the initials BD, on the right side the initials T.F. inside a small square, and the number 13. The gun side loads like a colt and has the spring loaded shell ejecter mounted to the barrel. Please contact me if you might have any info. on this gun if you can make it through the novel that I typed here.

Josh


----------



## Bob Wright

The revolver you describe is a duplicate to one I once owned.

It is among those made in Belgium just befor the WW I era and brought home by returning Doughboys.

It is chambered for .38 Long Colt, but since the cylinder was bored through, it was found to take .38 Special ammunition also, and was so stamped. Incidentally, it will also take the .38 S&W cartridge, one of the few revolvers to do so. And, it will also accept .357 Magnum cartridges. The gun was made to look like a Colt Single Action Army so as to boost sales.

Many gunmakers made copies of American and British handguns. Most are well made and of good materials, but leave much to be desired.

If I were you, I'd keep mild .38 Short Colt or .38 Long Colt level ammunition for use in it, if any at all.

I gave $10.00 for mine as a kid, sold it for $50.00 as a wallhanger. I wouldn't put any money into it.


Bob Wright


Please be advised there are NO safety devices of any kind on this revolver. You can index the cylinder so the firing pin rests between two rounds when at rest. But, this gun should be considered only a novelty.


----------



## joshshirey23

Thanks for the information Mr. Wright. It is helpful.


----------

